# Dealextreme drop in for G2, 6P, etc???



## waynejitsu (Mar 11, 2007)

I noticed they have 2 for sale.
1 is $14, the other is $12.50
Has anyone tried both?
What is the difference (other than looks like one is disassembled)?
Output?
Which is brighter?
Which has a smoother, beter beam?

Thanks for any answers


----------



## Vickers (Mar 11, 2007)

I ordered the $12.50 one (the $14 one was out of stock). 

I want to see if it'll fit in a Brinkmann Maxfire LX...I'll report later if it does.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 11, 2007)

$14 comes with large spring, which is needed for neg contact within the 501B (Benno).

Probably same for other torches needing neg contact with body of torch.


----------



## waynejitsu (Mar 12, 2007)

Has anyone had the chance to see both lit up?


----------



## waynejitsu (Mar 14, 2007)

N-E-1?


----------



## Coop (Mar 14, 2007)

Got a refund on paypal today and an email from DX that they can't deliver the $14 version... 



Oh well, now I have to go look for another cree drop-in...


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm waiting for my replacement Ultrafire $14 one. The one I got didn't work for me using 8.3v or 9v (2x17670, 3xCR123).


----------



## xm_8 (Mar 14, 2007)

Is there a gap when you screw down the G2 head?


----------



## AZ Sky (Mar 20, 2007)

I just received a pair of the $12.50 drop ins from Dealextreme.
One worked great, the other almost fried my batterys.

There is an inherent design flaw that I discovered. I managed to fix the one that didn't work and I also modifyied the one that was working.
After that I can say that I really like these twelve buck dropins and I will probably purchase a few more.

The following pics are taken at a distance of 25ft from my garage door.

Here is a pic of my SF-6P with its original 60 lm inc lamp and fresh SF CR123's:






I then (using the same batteries) replaced the bulb with the Dealextreme $12.50 drop in:





Both photo exposures were fixed at 1/2sec f2.8 iso200.

It will take me some time to photo the design flaw and possible fixes - but I need to go to bed now.....
Later -


----------



## Vickers (Mar 20, 2007)

Holy cow!!!!!


----------



## harddrive (Mar 20, 2007)

Impressive! Looking forward to details about the flaw and how you fixed it.


----------



## bridgman (Mar 20, 2007)

OK, that's interesting...


----------



## Radio (Mar 20, 2007)

AZ Sky said:


> I just received a pair of the $12.50 drop ins from Dealextreme.
> One worked great, the other almost fried my batterys.
> 
> There is an inherent design flaw that I discovered. I managed to fix the one that didn't work and I also modifyied the one that was working.
> After that I can say that I really like these twelve buck dropins and I will probably purchase a few more.



What was the FLAW and the FIX? I am using two now and they both work great, one in a G2 and another in a G2Z.


----------



## emitter (Mar 20, 2007)

DX has been down now for 24 hrs... or is it just me?


----------



## daloosh (Mar 20, 2007)

It's just you!

Just kidding, I'm missing my fix, too.

daloosh

Well, I did my two Hastos yesterday, and one is a loser greenie, which will be perfect to throw a Seoul into!


----------



## Tessaiga (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone tried the drop in for a G2. am interested in looking at some beamshots from a G2..


----------



## AZ Sky (Mar 20, 2007)

One of the two drop-ins I received didn't work, in fact it had a dead short that darn near took my batteries apart before I figured it out.

Here's the deal. The reflector screws down onto the base however there is nothing to stop it from being screwed down to far.
When the reflector is screwed down to far it can easily short the two wires that connect to the emitter causing a DEAD SHORT - which is what happened in my case.
Apparently nothing was damaged as it seemed to work properly once I got it fixed.

I'm not sure what the best way is to insure this doesn't happen. In my case I resoldered the HOT(red) wire so it didn't stick up so high. I also added a dab of solder to the black wire to aid as a stop for the reflector base. I think I will also apply some sort of insulating glue or epoxy to cover the HOT connections.

Here is a pic of the reflector unscrewed from the base:





Here is where the problem can occur if the reflector is screwed down to far:





On a side note. While I had this thing apart I took some measurements.
The module is definitely regulated, it draws approximately .5amps with a 6 volt feed (the stock P60 inc bulb draws .93amps).
I lifted one of the emitter feeds and measured approximately 660ma of led current with about 3.3 volts across the emitter. This current stayed more or less constant down to a supply feed of 4 volts.

Anyway - that's my story.....


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 20, 2007)

I wonder if that was what was wrong with mine? It would light up for a second and quickly fade off. 
I hope Kai begins offering these, I really like how yours looks according to your beam shots! Or that DX comes back, with them in stock.


----------



## DUQ (Mar 20, 2007)

There goes more money....


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 20, 2007)

> I wonder if that was what was wrong with mine? It would light up for a second and quickly fade off.
> I hope Kai begins offering these, I really like how yours looks according to your beam shots! Or that DX comes back, with them in stock.


If that happens, it's often a good idea to take the module out, and check for a short using the continuity checker feature on the multimeter. If it doesn't look like it, hook up some batteries and test the current. If it lights up for a second, then current shoots way up and the light output goes down, that probably means a short that is being caused by heating/thermal expnasion. I will somtimes put a small piece of electrical tape over wires that are in places likely to cause shorts, in the case of this light, putting a little bit over the wires conecting to the LED may be a good idea.


----------



## bagman (Mar 20, 2007)

Will these work on a 3.7v Li-Ion or do they need 2 x 123A's please?


----------



## Luxson (Mar 20, 2007)

bagman said:


> Will these work on a 3.7v Li-Ion or do they need 2 x 123A's please?



Yes it will work with single or double 3.7v li-on. The input voltage is 3.6v to 9v. The single configuration will be dimmer.

Just for additional info, it work great in the Pelican M6 led, except that the thread doesn't agreed with each other abit. A little force will convince them.


----------



## bagman (Mar 20, 2007)

Luxson said:


> Yes it will work with single or double 3.7v li-on. The input voltage is 3.6v to 9v. The single configuration will be dimmer.
> 
> Just for additional info, it work great in the Pelican M6 led, except that the thread doesn't agreed with each other abit. A little force will convince them.



Thanks


----------



## jlomein (Mar 20, 2007)

Wouldn't the easiest solution for that flaw be to put insulating tape onto the base part of the reflector?

btw the beamshots look AMAZING! Comparing a P60 incan bulb to the Lumens Factory HO-9 I got (rated 320 bulb lumens), I didn't notice such a big difference. Isn't 320 bulb lumens supposed to be around 208 torch lumens? Seems only marginally brighter than the P60.

My P60 was using fresh CR123 primaries, and my HO-9 was using two AW 3.7v 750mah RCR123's.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 20, 2007)

Radio said:


> What was the FLAW and the FIX? I am using two now and they both work great, one in a G2 and another in a G2Z.



So the $12.50 drop in works fine for a G2?


----------



## AZ Sky (Mar 21, 2007)

*For those wondering about the throw...*

I know some guys think that the LED flashlights cant throw like incandescents.
Here are a couple of pics to chew on...

These are two pics of the front of my house.
I set up a bar stool at a measured distance of 75 ft from my front door and put my camera on a tripod behind it.

Here is a pic of my stock Surefire 6P with its P60 60 lumen inc bulb.






As a throw comparison, here is a pic using the same flashlight and batteries but I've switched out the P60 bulb with the Dealextreme LED drop-in (imo many led flashlights can do the same).





Both pic exposures are fixed at 2sec, f2.8, iso 200.

Maybe tomorrow I should step across the street and try this again...


----------



## chesterqw (Mar 21, 2007)

shorting can be easily solved by using tape


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 21, 2007)

The shorting explains why the Litemania drop in has an O ring between the reflector and the section with the emiter, I wondered what purpose that served.


----------



## xm_8 (Mar 21, 2007)

Does the head of the G2 screw down all the way with the Dealextreme drop in?


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a question...I just received my first SF 6P yesterday, and I LOVE IT! :rock: Then I saw this thread and the beamshots with the Cree drop in from DX...of course, when I saw the $12.50 price, I had to have one! 

I placed my order, then I saw the $14 one and how it has the bigger spring...I hadn't thought about what my 6P's stock assembly looks like, so I took it out and saw that it has the same spring that the $14 drop in has...my question is...did I make a mistake by getting the $12.50 one, or will it still work even though it doesn't have the spring?

I'd appreciate any info...if I ordered the wrong one, I would like to know as soon as possible, just in case I have to cancel. :sweat:


----------



## berto (Mar 21, 2007)

I didnt need the spring on mine. .


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 21, 2007)

berto said:


> I didnt need the spring on mine. .


 
Very good to know...thanks! :thanks: 

I should have figured that it would work just fine, after all, AZ Sky's post makes it pretty clear...I just wanted to be sure though. As advanced as a lot of you guys are, could be that some mods need to be made, etc...who knows???

Thanks again for the peice of mind!


----------



## springbok (Mar 21, 2007)

Are there any heat issues with this assembly and the SF G2 nitrolon?

I remember reading a thread of another LED dropin, where it was advised to rather have the metallic body of the 6P, as it handled the heat better/


----------



## xm_8 (Mar 21, 2007)

Does a G2 with Dealextreme drop in get too hot to hold? How long before it gets too hot?


----------



## blahblahblah (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmmmm... these might bring new life to my 3P torches with a RCR123a battery.


----------



## Tessaiga (Mar 22, 2007)

We need more info about these with a G2 please...


----------



## loving light (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello will this also fit in BRINKMAN LX?Has anyone tried ?THANKS in advance!


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 22, 2007)

xm_8 said:


> Does a G2 with Dealextreme drop in get too hot to hold? How long before it gets too hot?


 
Wouldn't the stock Xenon bulb be way hotter than pretty much any Cree? I thought that Crees were more efficient than Luxeons...meaning they put out more light while creating less heat? :candle: 

In fact, I was under the impression that LEDs in general ran a lot cooler than incans...the heat they produce is more an issue because the heat they create is damaging to themselves, rather than getting the flashlight itself very hot...but I stand to be corrected. After all, I am a noob.:duh2: 

Am I right? Anyone?


----------



## Tessaiga (Mar 22, 2007)

AW... what the heck!!! the waiting for answers got to me and I just ordered a CREE drop in for my G2..


----------



## JeffW (Mar 22, 2007)

This whole flashlight thing is new to me and I know NOTHING about electroinics so please excuse my stupidy. 

Does anyone know what the runtimes would be with this in a 6P??????


----------



## CM (Mar 22, 2007)

Does this light have any sort of regulation? For the price, my guess is that there are two electronic components in there: LED and a resistor. There's a way to check without taking it apart if you have on ohm meter. Anyone want to check?


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 22, 2007)

For those that don't already have a SF G2, 6P, etc., TacticalSupply.com (a CPF vendor), is having a 30% clearance/going out of business sale.. Now's the time to pick one up, combined with the DX drop-in it's a great value.

BTW, I have no affiliation with Tactical Supply just helping out fellow CPF'ers.. Hell, I might just get one so I have a "SureFire"..


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 22, 2007)

AZ Sky - welcome to CPF and thanks for the great beamshots and excellent details to prevent the short out.


----------



## AZ Sky (Mar 22, 2007)

CM said:


> Does this light have any sort of regulation? For the price, my guess is that there are two electronic components in there: LED and a resistor. There's a way to check without taking it apart if you have on ohm meter. Anyone want to check?



When I had mine apart I took some measurements.
It looks to me like it's semi-regulated. I couldn't get to the regulator circuitry but I did lift one on the emitter leads and stuck an ammeter inline while hooking the module up to a lab bench power supply.

With the supply set for 6v the input current measured ~.53A while the emitter current was ~660ma. As I increased the input voltage up to 8V then input current decreased while the emitter current remained more or less at 660ma. As I decreased the input voltage the input current increased while the emitter current more or less remained at 660ma until the input voltage dropped below 4 volts at which time the emitter current began dropping also.

This leads me to think that there is at least some sort of active regulation going on....


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 22, 2007)

Curious thing happened today...
The defective unit I returned was sent back to me. It has a "Not Known" label stuck to it and was not opened. I'm not sure why that happened, I had the address right.
But now I have a funny situation. I've already recieved my refund. I'm now stuck with my money, and a malfuntioning unit. I don't know if that's a good thing, because now I have to scream "Why won't you work?!?" at it everytime I see it.
I used a multimeter lead to power it up with a 17670 and a RCR123, and it always behaves the same. Lights up for once second and fades off. It's the Ultrafire $14 one, it has the removable bottom with the o-ring between, so that's not it. I tested the connectivity on the multi, and it is not shorting out. I also put 3xAA in series and it still acted the same.
What should I do? Anyone want a crack at it?? I'm not against shipping it out for someone to play with. I still want one, but I want one that works.


----------



## Flash007 (Mar 22, 2007)

jlomein said:


> btw the beamshots look AMAZING! Comparing a P60 incan bulb to the Lumens Factory HO-9 I got (rated 320 bulb lumens), I didn't notice such a big difference. Isn't 320 bulb lumens supposed to be around 208 torch lumens? Seems only marginally brighter than the P60.
> 
> My P60 was using fresh CR123 primaries, and my HO-9 was using two AW 3.7v 750mah RCR123's.


 

The HO-9 in my M2 with 2x AW RCR123's is much more bright than the P60 and P61. The difference is obvious, as well in throw and overall output.
Maybe you have a defective bulb.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Mar 22, 2007)

JeffW
Does anyone know what the runtimes would be with this in a 6P??????[/QUOTE said:


> Id also be interested in getting a run time for 2 cr123's, if it lasts alot longer I might just pick on up. Ive always wanted a surefire but not if it kills batteries off in an hour.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok, just ordered the 3w $12.50 dropin today along with the Cree'd Elly. I hope they both work, and work WELL. I don't want to return anything else and go through that limbo again.


----------



## TNRonin (Mar 24, 2007)

Tessaiga said:


> AW... what the heck!!! the waiting for answers got to me and I just ordered a CREE drop in for my G2..



Ditto, I got 2 in fact.


----------



## 021411 (Mar 24, 2007)

Will the $12.50 drop-in work on the 9P? I realize they are all the same size. Just didn't see anyone using them on a 3x123. I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on a 9P.


----------



## kavvika (Mar 24, 2007)

loving light said:


> Hello will this also fit in BRINKMAN LX?Has anyone tried ?THANKS in advance!


 as I would like to know as well. I'm extremely temped to just go ahead and purchase one to find out for myself though, since noone seems to know.


----------



## 021411 (Mar 24, 2007)

I hate reading posts like this. I just ordered 2 of the $12.50's just in case one didn't work. I'd have to wait weeks for a replacement. Now I hope they BOTH work. :laughing:


----------



## bagman (Mar 24, 2007)

021411 said:


> Will the $12.50 drop-in work on the 9P? I realize they are all the same size. Just didn't see anyone using them on a 3x123. I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on a 9P.



Mine arrived last week and works fine in a 9P running 2 x protected 17500's.


----------



## 021411 (Mar 24, 2007)

bagman said:


> Mine arrived last week and works fine in a 9P running 2 x protected 17500's.


bagman, any fitment problems? Did you have to mod anything?


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 24, 2007)

is this the same lamp assembly in the ultrafire c2?


----------



## berto (Mar 24, 2007)

no its not . the c2 is much bigger.


----------



## bagman (Mar 24, 2007)

021411 said:


> bagman, any fitment problems? Did you have to mod anything?



None apart from the bezel not screwing down the last mm or so, you dont really notice it unless you look hard.

I have tried it sucesfully in a Z2 with 1 x AW protected 17670, G2 with the same plus on 2 x SF123A's and in the Z2 on 2 x R123A's.

Seemed qutie a bit brighter in the 2 x 17500 config but I only have 1 so cant do a side by side comparison.


----------



## 021411 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks.. Do you know if there is a brightness difference between the 2x 17500 versus 3x 123a?


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 24, 2007)

berto said:


> no its not . the c2 is much bigger.



bigger in size?power?throw? or spill?


----------



## bagman (Mar 24, 2007)

021411 said:


> Thanks.. Do you know if there is a brightness difference between the 2x 17500 versus 3x 123a?



Didnt notice sorry and my R123A's are at work so I cant test it at the moment.


----------



## 021411 (Mar 24, 2007)

bagman said:


> Didnt notice sorry and my R123A's are at work so I cant test it at the moment.


 
No problem. Two batteries are more convienient but I wouldn't mind going to 3 if it meant brighter output.


----------



## dtloken (Mar 24, 2007)

How long do products generally take to arrive from DX once ordered by the way? I'm fairly anxious to receive mine.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 24, 2007)

The usually arrive 14 days or less after being *shipped*. You'll need to wait a few days after buying, before they actually get shipped, and you recieve the HKP tracking number.


----------



## Tessaiga (Mar 26, 2007)

Somebody who has got their drop-in please post some beamshots to remind me again why I spent the princely sum of $12.50 on one of this...


----------



## stockae92 (Mar 26, 2007)

AZ Sky said:


> When I had mine apart I took some measurements.
> It looks to me like it's semi-regulated. I couldn't get to the regulator circuitry but I did lift one on the emitter leads and stuck an ammeter inline while hooking the module up to a lab bench power supply.
> 
> With the supply set for 6v the input current measured ~.53A while the emitter current was ~660ma. As I increased the input voltage up to 8V then input current decreased while the emitter current remained more or less at 660ma. As I decreased the input voltage the input current increased while the emitter current more or less remained at 660ma until the input voltage dropped below 4 volts at which time the emitter current began dropping also.
> ...



does this mean i will be out of regulation from the beginning if i am using only one 3.7V 17670 or 18670? so 2x 3.7V R123 is recommended?


----------



## Eskimonio (Mar 26, 2007)

x3 for answer as to whether this works in Maxfire LX.


----------



## ufokillerz (Mar 26, 2007)

received 2 a few days ago, works great and seems amazing for the price


----------



## not2bright (Mar 26, 2007)

ufokillerz, can you share what host you put this in?

G2, 6P, Peli M6, Maxfire LX, etc...

And your impression of how well it fits.


----------



## ufokillerz (Mar 27, 2007)

I put it in a G2, a C2 head with a E2C adapter i picked up a few years back. Also tried it in a M3 style light. There is a gap in the lights, but it can be remedied with some small work. 

won't work in my pelican m6 led, maybe with some mods it will.

best 12.50 i've spent


----------



## xm_8 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Does the ** Dealextreme drop in work in a SF M2?
*


----------



## Tessaiga (Mar 27, 2007)

haha.. my order shipped yesterday!!!


----------



## Ray Tseng (Mar 31, 2007)

Ordered 2 of the $12.50 modules.

Regarding the workaround posted on the first page of replies for the shorting issue with the reflecter, the module that I have now has a small (roughly cut) thin plastic disc to separate the reflector from the circuitry.

Of the two modules received, one seems to light up, the other does not. 
Worksmanship doesn't seem very good, the module seems loosely made, so perhaps there is a just an loose wire somewhere.

I was successful in dropping it into a surefire C3 replacing the P90 bulb, removed the outside big spring and it works there. Honestly, I don't know if I can tell if this is a better light then with the incandescent. 

I was unsuccessful in trying to drop it in to replace the module in my Pelican M6 LED despit other reports of this being successful, despite trying to force it in to make contact and other efforts. I believe my light is model # 2330. Interesting enough the SF p90 module seems to light up in the Pelican fine.

I'm not a heavy modder or early adopter, I think I'll wait a few months for the technology to trickle down to the mass manufacturers and come out with full, well-tested flashlight packages before making more purchases.


----------



## Ray Tseng (Mar 31, 2007)

deleted double post


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 31, 2007)

Ray Tseng said:


> Ordered 2 of the $12.50 modules.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know if I can tell if this is a better light then with the incandescent.
> 
> .


If nothing else the amount of hours (50,000+) of life you'll get from this will far exceed the life of your incandescent bulb. That fact in itself would make it a lot better for me.


----------



## berto (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok the $14 one is smaller and fits in a maxfire the regulation keeps it bright even below 4volts the $12.50 one dims right at 4volts, is bigger and needs an extra Oring so it dosent short itself out. (both the same brightness as long as the $12.50 one is above 4volts.


PS: to make the $14 ones work in the pelican m6 you nee to take the m6 head off sand the tube down so its shorter then use a dremel to enlarge the top of the tube so the moduel fits inside. if the new module dosent go down far enough in the tube it wont press the brass plug in the tailcap and the light wont work.


----------



## Eskimonio (Apr 1, 2007)

Berto, you mentioned the $14 one fits in a Maxfire...does that mean the $12.50 one doesn't?


----------



## berto (Apr 2, 2007)

The $12.50 one was too long for the maxfire.


----------



## Vickers (Apr 2, 2007)

berto said:


> The $12.50 one was too big for the maxfire.



Hey Berto, thanks for answering all our questions.

In what way is it too big for the Maxfire? Is the spring too long, or the reflector too big? 

I.e., is it something I can Dremel-ize  to get it to fit in my Brinkman?

Thanks again!

Vickers


----------



## berto (Apr 2, 2007)

on mine the module was a little to long (about 1/8 inch) but you may be able mod the module to make it fit.


----------



## Eskimonio (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply...based on your comments about the $14 model earlier, I went ahead and contacted Kyle to change my order to the $14 model -- I have ZERO skill in modding, soldering, etc.

Good info, BERTO. Salute!


----------



## zifnab69 (Apr 2, 2007)

do the 12.5$ work well in a 6p ?


----------



## txaggiechl (Apr 2, 2007)

zifnab69 said:


> do the 12.5$ work well in a 6p ?



I'm also interested in whether the $12.50 or $14.00 drop-in would work better for the Surefire 6P? 

I have no soldering skills, so the easiest drop-in solution would be preferable. Although I am handy with a drill and grinder.


----------



## 021411 (Apr 2, 2007)

txaggiechl said:


> I'm also interested in whether the $12.50 or $14.00 drop-in would work better for the Surefire 6P?
> 
> I have no soldering skills, so the easiest drop-in solution would be preferable. Although I am handy with a drill and grinder.


 
Well I have two of them en route to Texas since last week. I'm going to throw them in a 9P. I'm assuming the head dimensions are the same as the 6P.


----------



## Eskimonio (Apr 2, 2007)

zifnab69 said:


> do the 12.5$ work well in a 6p ?


 
I might be missing something, but IIRC AZ_Sky's first post with pictures on the first page of this thread shows the $12.50 drop in working phenomenally well in a 6P.


----------



## vetkaw63 (Apr 2, 2007)

Will either of these work in a Streamlight TL2 or a Scorpion?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ynggrsshppr (Apr 2, 2007)

Tried it in a G2. It fits but leaves a gap in the bezel. The beam is a very nice white color with no irregularities.


----------



## berto (Apr 2, 2007)

both work well in the 6p but to get full power on the $12.50 one you need more than 4 volts.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, I got a package from DX earlier...all I can say is: CREEs ROCK!!!:rock: Unbelievable white hot spot, great spill, excellent throw and a spare spring to boot! (if you use it in a 6P that is)...not too shabby for $12.50!!! And there was even a plastic washer pre-installed between the LED and the reflector to prevent the shorting problem.

The only complaint is that there is a small gap where the head doesn't quite screw down as far as it did with the P60 LA...when I get a minute, I'll search this thread...I swear I read somewhere on here that someone ground theirs down so the head would screw down all the way...I was thinking that an o-ring wouldn't look too out of place filling that gap...

Anyway, I highly recomend this very inexpensive, yet very impressive upgrade!!! :twothumbs


----------



## LightHearted (Apr 5, 2007)

Eskimonio said:


> x3 for answer as to whether this works in Maxfire LX.


It works in mine.  The head won't screw all the way down, but it makes contact with the O ring, so it should be okay. I may try to cut a few spirals off of the spring and see if it will screw all the way down. This has got to be THE BEST $12.50 I have spent on any flashlight product. I plan on ordering more for sure.












Here are a couple of beam shots taken on manual at arm's length away from the wall. Hope you like 'em.
DX beam shot 1/250 @ f4 iso 100





MaxFire beam shot 1/250 @ f4 iso 100 (same batteries)


----------



## Carabidae (Apr 5, 2007)

Great picture there with the dog, LightHearted.


----------



## Eskimonio (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the shots!


----------



## roverjohn (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if this fits any of the $7 Cop/Police/Tactical/Defender lights DX or Kai offers? I was at Cabelas, again, and there new series of xenon lights look like a possible host for these drop ins. The GPX's. The 6volt ones are on sale for 22.95 with batteries. Looks like exact copies of the 6P and others. Seems high for a non Led light but with $13 drop in available?


----------



## Kinvu (Apr 6, 2007)

What are the run times on 2x123?


----------



## kavvika (Apr 6, 2007)

I just recieved mine today...and it does not fit at all in my Maxfire LX. I guess I'll just wait for the smaller, $14 one to come back in stock. In the meantime, I'll be offering mine up for sale this weekend. Shame I never even got a chance to light it up


----------



## ynggrsshppr (Apr 6, 2007)

Got around to grinding the edges off the module to make the thing fit into the SF G2. Now it fits perfectly. You can see the results below. I also shortened the spring by compressing it and using a lighter on it. Putting some thermal compound in between the threads of the reflector and emitter module might not be a bad idea either since I'm using it in a plastic flashlight.


----------



## eav2k (Apr 6, 2007)

I think I'll get one to try in a G3. Has anyone already done this?


----------



## jlomein (Apr 6, 2007)

ynggrsshppr said:


>



Did your G2 come with that head/bezel? Or did you swap it with the G2Z or G3?

Your momentary on button also seems to stick out further than mine. The button on mine requires a lot of force since the button is so short.


----------



## ynggrsshppr (Apr 6, 2007)

No, I bought that from BladeZealot. I think it is the same as the one on the G2Z. The button has been swapped with a Kroll. The Kroll has the battery spring removed and replaced with aluminum foil. The outer edges must be wrapped in foil as well. It is wonky but I like it better than the stock switch.


----------



## spideyfan (Apr 6, 2007)

Maxfire LX
Surefire 6P
SUrefire G2

Any other lights this drop-in will work with? I plan on buying the light/drop-in but want a decent light and I dont like the 'look' (i know, im too picky) of the ones above...


----------



## Heck (Apr 6, 2007)

Could the same results be done with an external spring that tapers inward? Most Wolf Eyes bulbs needs the external spring that tapers inward by a mm or so to make contact with the G2. Unless the module being taller than Wolf Eyes and stock SF bulbs, there's no room to fit a external spring?

As a side note, the WE cree drop in does work with the G2 since it uses the same spring as the WE bulbs and thus makes contact with the G2 narrow metal tube.


----------



## Vickers (Apr 6, 2007)

WARNING!

Do not use the $12.50 drop-in with RC123s in a Maxfire LX...it smoked the tailswitch in mine.


----------



## LightHearted (Apr 6, 2007)

My dog really like this module.


----------



## ynggrsshppr (Apr 6, 2007)

You'd better be careful. The dog is eyeing that flashlight pretty suspiciously

Heck: I couldn't use the spring on the G2. If I use it the gap gets even larger. The module is longer than stock. The edges get caught up on the metal lining on the G2 so it must be grinded away so it could fall in properly.


----------



## Brocken (Apr 6, 2007)

fits just fine in my older M2. No gap problems. I do seem to have a flickering problem but I haven't changed batteries yet, will see if this clears it up. Other than that it rocks...blinded one of my shift partners after I blinded myself.

Dave




xm_8 said:


> *Does the ** Dealextreme drop in work in a SF M2?
> *


----------



## kavvika (Apr 6, 2007)

spideyfan said:


> Maxfire LX
> Surefire 6P
> SUrefire G2
> 
> Any other lights this drop-in will work with? I plan on buying the light/drop-in but want a decent light and I dont like the 'look' (i know, im too picky) of the ones above...


The $12.50 module at dealextreme does not work in the Maxfire LX unless you modify it by cutting it down at least 1/8th".
As far as your other question, there is a discussion thread on the dealextreme page about which other flashlights it will work in.


----------



## TNRonin (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the G2, grinding it down seems like an easy mod to make it work. I have high hopes for these.


----------



## spideyfan (Apr 7, 2007)

kavvika said:


> The $12.50 module at dealextreme does not work in the Maxfire LX unless you modify it by cutting it down at least 1/8th".
> As far as your other question, there is a discussion thread on the dealextreme page about which other flashlights it will work in.



Thanx for the reply and correction. The dealextreme thread does not seem to be progressing too much...I will follow both though...


----------



## Jackyl (Apr 7, 2007)

How do these compare to the WE Cree XR-E drop-in?


----------



## Flash007 (Apr 8, 2007)

Jackyl said:


> How do these compare to the WE Cree XR-E drop-in?


 
Yes, it will be good to compare it with the W-E drop-in.
And also discharge curve with both models.


----------



## copiertech (Apr 8, 2007)

i ordered 3. i`m hoping if i file a flat on 2 places on each reflector i might be able to fit 3 in a mag head, to make a cheap regulated tricree with a 2 stage switch for one on or all 3 on.


----------



## Tessaiga (Apr 8, 2007)

Jackyl said:


> How do these compare to the WE Cree XR-E drop-in?


 
+2... I want to know too, considering that the WE ones cost a fair bit more...


----------



## Jackyl (Apr 8, 2007)

No doubt, like 4x as much. I don't mind paying the price for quality gear, but I'm curious as to what makes it so.


----------



## idex (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone try one of these?

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1300


----------



## kavvika (Apr 9, 2007)

idex said:


> Anyone try one of these?
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1300


That looks to be the same as the out-of-stock $14 module as dealextreme! I'm buying one, thanks for the link!


----------



## lecture3waves (Apr 9, 2007)

kavvika said:


> That looks to be the same as the out-of-stock $14 module as dealextreme! I'm buying one, thanks for the link!


Is it the same? The kaidomain one says XR-E P4 whereas the DX one is only "P4." Unless all P4s are XR-Es? I dont know too much about these..


----------



## lecture3waves (Apr 9, 2007)

berto said:


> Ok the $14 one is smaller and fits in a maxfire the regulation keeps it bright even below 4volts the $12.50 one dims right at 4volts, is bigger and needs an extra Oring so it dosent short itself out. (both the same brightness as long as the $12.50 one is above 4volts.


Is it possible that the reason why the $14 one stays bright below 4V is because it is not regulated?

The DX guy said that the $14 drop in is also found in the Ultrafire WF-501B. In his review of the ultrafire, he says that he doesnt think the flashlight is regulated at all (based on his runtime chart). Could it also be possible that it becomes unregulated below a certain voltage, as he used a 18650?

Does anyone have some insight on this? I'm trying to decide between the $12.50 and $14. Also, is the throw the same for both?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1315


----------



## shinbone (Apr 10, 2007)

I received one and it worked great in my M2 bezel, the unfortunate thing is I somehow shorted it out, even with the plastic washer in place. I disassembled it and it is definitely regulated, but have no idea which part went kaput. I tested the Cree mini-star and it works fine. Anyone recommend a good converter replacement for a 6v feed (2XCR123) and cree P4 emitter, something pushing over 100 lumens?


----------



## Tessaiga (Apr 10, 2007)

Same thing happened to mine. Contact DX and send it back for a replacement. They did that for me. Am waiting for the new one to arrive even as I type this..


----------



## jlomein (Apr 10, 2007)

Just received mine today. No one has mentioned anything about the plastic washer displacing the LED in the reflector. With it in, about half of the LED is sitting below the bottom of the reflector. Without the washer, the full LED itself sits inside the reflector perfectly.

The washer also increases the length of the whole module. I'm going to use it in a G2, so I'm hoping to get the bezel to close all the way down. I'm going to take out the plastic washer and try some black electrical tape instead.

Below are some pictures showing what I have described.


----------



## ed9957 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have ordered a couple and they work well in my Surefire 6P, both with stock 3 volt lithium and the 3.7 volt 17670. No noticeable change in brightness. There is some tint variation between them. I tried one in G2 and it works. Very impressive for the price. I'm buying some more...


----------



## Carabidae (Apr 10, 2007)

Does anybody have any beamshots or comparison experiences between these drop ins and the KL heads, or the seoul or cree modded kl heads?


----------



## xm_8 (Apr 11, 2007)

ynggrsshppr, where did you get your kroll switch? I want a nitrolon clickie. 

G2Z/G3 head looks better. ynggrsshppr, you have the G2 that I think SF should produce and sell to the public.


----------



## Omega Man (Apr 11, 2007)

Finally got my $12.50 today, and it works in my C3 with 2x17670s. Doing a runtime test now. The hotspot is pretty bright, very white, but the spill is kinda whimpy. Guess I'll have to use it outside at night and see how I like it.


----------



## jlomein (Apr 11, 2007)

Omega Man said:


> Finally got my $12.50 today, and it works in my C3 with 2x17670s. Doing a runtime test now. The hotspot is pretty bright, very white, but the spill is kinda whimpy. Guess I'll have to use it outside at night and see how I like it.



Omegaman,

How is the seating of the LED inside the reflector? Perhaps it is sitting too low, causing the poor spill.


----------



## Omega Man (Apr 11, 2007)

jlomein said:


> Omegaman,
> 
> How is the seating of the LED inside the reflector? Perhaps it is sitting too low, causing the poor spill.


Yeah, it sits a bit below the reflector just like your pics show. I took the plastic ring out and it wouldn't light, so I made a circle of electrical tape and fitted it around the emitter, now it works great, and the spill might be a little better? Maybe it's wishful thinking? Either way, it got the emitter above the reflector more, and must be helping. 
Runtime is at about 2:30 now, odd thing is that at 2:15 it went to half output, and not a flicker. I turned it off and on and it came back on full for a few secs, then back to half. I let it continue to run, and it came back on full again after running another few seconds! Now it's back to full output, no other issues. 
*Runtime edit: *Running on 2 protected 17670s it went for 3:04.


----------



## TNRonin (Apr 11, 2007)

I sure wish mine would arrive.


----------



## dtloken (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, mine shipped like March 30th, I'm getting kind of irritated.


----------



## TNRonin (Apr 12, 2007)

OK, they arrived today. Both had the extra outside spring! Both work with and without the spring. With the spring there is approximately .25" space at the bezel. W/o the spring it is more like a 1/16'. 

For those that have asked, YES they definitely work with the G2 nitrolon w/o the spring I had to tap one lightly with my palm and it came on. I have attempted to really knock it around to see if it would flicker, nope, rock solid.

I don't mind the gap, and if I really feel a niggle I'll just use an o-ring to fill the gap.

As far as beam, it has a very bright spot with SOME splash. Since I'm using these on weapons I don't mind. The LED is as bright as the incan, BUT it is a white light, and not a yellow/orange (really shows compared to the LED). 

As deep as the reflector is a person could easily sand the front down to make room IF a spring was needed. I would like to do that for shock absorption.

Does anyone know if sanding the reflector shorter would cause any sort of pealing issue.

ETA: It will NOT fit in a TOPS stryker polymer.


----------



## ideefixe (Apr 13, 2007)

It's not that the center spring is too long, you just need to grind down the base of $12.50 drop-in, then it'll fit perfectly. In fact, it'll self-center itself in the Maxfire head. I also used the outside spring to push the drop-in against the lens and the head screws in all the way. Totally agree with you, this is a great price and a great upgrade for the Brinkmann Maxfire LX. Now I have a light that I can drop without worrying about scratching the body (since it's made of plastic/rubber). 










LightHearted said:


> It works in mine.  The head won't screw all the way down, but it makes contact with the O ring, so it should be okay. I may try to cut a few spirals off of the spring and see if it will screw all the way down. This has got to be THE BEST $12.50 I have spent on any flashlight product. I plan on ordering more for sure.


----------



## Southernwayfarer (Apr 13, 2007)

I've got a few questions...

For the G2, which do I use the $14 model or the $12.50? 

Is the diffrence between these two strictly size?

How does this LED compare with the factory incandescent? Brighter? Whiter?

How does the runtime compare?

Thanks.


----------



## dtloken (Apr 14, 2007)

This seems like a great deal but it will be a while before I order from DX again. I got my shipping "notice" Mar. 30 if I recall correctly but according to Hong Kong post the package left HK on Apr. 6. It is now Apr. 14 (About 3 weeks after I ordered) and my package still hasn't arrived. I'm rather disappointed as I ordered some cheap CR123A cells from another Hong Kong seller via eBay and they have been here almost a week now.


----------



## Brocken (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm having the dimming issue and sometimes it won't light in my M2 without taking it apart and putting it back together. I believe something is heating up and then making contact shorting it out some what. I do have the plastic space between the board and reflecter, may be in the board module.

dave


----------



## Tessaiga (Apr 14, 2007)

I had the same issues and then it died on me totally after a while. I contacted DX, sent it back and my replacement is on its way to me...


----------



## m1match (Apr 15, 2007)

I saw ynggrsshppr's post in this thread and decided to try making my Dealextreme $12.50 Cree heads fit perfectly in my Surefire C2 and G2Z

I took a mill file and filed the bottom part of the Deal Extreme $12.50 drop in Cree head to make it fit in my Surefire C2 without any gap when screwing the bezel down. It now fits and functions perfectly. What I did was use a black Sharpie pen to color the DX housing in order to find the high points that were preventing the head from dropping into the Surefire body as much as a stock P60. I put the DX head in the body and turned it clockwise (so as not to unscrew the bottom housing of the DX head) to find where the points of contact were. I then used a mill file and filed around the housing. I then used the Sharpie and repeated the process until the head will just drop in all the way into the Surefire body. when filing, you have to hold the part otherwise it will unscrew from the reflector portion. I also did this with my G2Z. It's trickier with the G2Z because if you file the DX so much that the aluminum head does not have positive contact with the metal liner inside the G2Z body, the flashlight will not work. To work these lights need a positive path of conduction from the metal inside of the flashlight body to the aluminum housing of the DX drop in Cree head. I filed a little at a time until everything just fit and still had positive contact with the metal inside of the flashlight body. It's easier with the C2 or other metal bodied Surefire lights because the reflector bell will positively contact the inside of the aluminum body. Not so with the G2 and G2Z because they have plastic bodies with metal liners.

Here's a picture:






I know my hand filing is crude, but it works.

The beam quality is excellent and brightness is higher than the stock P60. Sorry I don't have beam shots.


----------



## Carabidae (Apr 15, 2007)

m1match said:


> I saw ynggrsshppr's post in this thread and decided to try making my Dealextreme $12.50 Cree heads fit perfectly in my Surefire C2 and G2Z
> 
> I took a mill file and filed the bottom part of the Deal Extreme $12.50 drop in Cree head to make it fit in my Surefire C2 without any gap when screwing the bezel down. It now fits and functions perfectly. What I did was use a black Sharpie pen to color the DX housing in order to find the high points that were preventing the head from dropping into the Surefire body as much as a stock P60. I put the DX head in the body and turned it clockwise (so as not to unscrew the bottom housing of the DX head) to find where the points of contact were. I then used a mill file and filed around the housing. I then used the Sharpie and repeated the process until the head will just drop in all the way into the Surefire body. when filing, you have to hold the part otherwise it will unscrew from the reflector portion. I also did this with my G2Z. It's trickier with the G2Z because if you file the DX so much that the aluminum head does not have positive contact with the metal liner inside the G2Z body, the flashlight will not work. To work these lights need a positive path of conduction from the metal inside of the flashlight body to the aluminum housing of the DX drop in Cree head. I filed a little at a time until everything just fit and still had positive contact with the metal inside of the flashlight body. It's easier with the C2 or other metal bodied Surefire lights because the tapered part of the reflector will positively contact the inside of the aluminum body. Not so with the G2 and G2Z because they have plastic bodies with metal liners.
> 
> ...


 
Looks good, how long did it take you to do that work?


----------



## m1match (Apr 15, 2007)

It took about 20 minutes each.


----------



## TNRonin (Apr 15, 2007)

Southernwayfarer said:


> I've got a few questions...
> 
> For the G2, which do I use the $14 model or the $12.50?
> 
> ...



Other than the run time, I answered all of your questions. HTH


----------



## TNRonin (Apr 15, 2007)

I just noticed that my issue of screwing down is not at the bottom, it is in the reflector where it hits the end (threaded) of the G2 body. I can see a rub mark (ring) around the outside of the bell of the reflector.


----------



## m1match (Apr 15, 2007)

TNRonin- I just took the DX drop in unit that I modded to fit my G2Z and I dropped it into a G2 and it fits and functions perfectly. When I filed down the taper at the bottom I filed it enough so the reflector bell would touch the end of the G2 body and still make contact with the metal liner inside the body.

Also, I removed the outer spring that came with the units- I found they aren't needed and interfere with the fit.


----------



## dmichaels1 (Apr 15, 2007)

m1match - I just filed my (just delivered) DX dropin like you and the previous members recommended, and it now fits perfectly without the spring, which was causing a gap issue. My 1st gen G2 is now my most powerful LED light and doesn't look modified. Best $12.50 flashlight purchase I ever made.
Thanks to all ...


----------



## m1match (Apr 15, 2007)

How true, the best $12.50 I've spent for a flashlight upgrade. Now I'm going to see how these work with the AW 17670 rechargeables I just ordered...


----------



## Tessaiga (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh.. they will work alright.. I ran mine solely on 17670...


----------



## frosty (Apr 18, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. 10 days to the UK is quite good. 

Module works fine in G2 without outer spring. Very tiny gap when the head is screwed down, but I've got a job to see it.

The beam is very smooth, with none of the rings common to the Cree Leds. Output is very bright. On one 17670 it's about the same as a P1D-CE on max. With two RCR123's it's brighter still. Very impressive. 

The only minor issue is the tint, which seems rather blue. This doesn't detract too far from what is a great product, and for the price it's amazing.


----------



## bryan24 (Apr 18, 2007)

Are there any heat issues when using mod-ed drop-in with the G2Z. I was thinking of getting my hands on a surefire 6PD metal bezel to heat sink the reflector to the outside. Anyone know where to get the bezel as surefire said it would fit but they do not sell them separately.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi
Just wondering how the brightness and beam of this drop in is...maybe estimated lumens or measured lux at center or beamshots compared with other cree lights eg. D-mini & P1d CE...


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 20, 2007)

DealExtreme shipped mine out last week, so I'm anxiously waiting to carve it up and stuff it in my G2Z.


----------



## chanamasala (Apr 20, 2007)

Has anyone figured out the dimming issue yet?


----------



## JKL (Apr 20, 2007)

lecture3waves said:


> Is it possible that the reason why the $14 one stays bright below 4V is because it is not regulated?
> 
> The DX guy said that the $14 drop in is also found in the Ultrafire WF-501B. In his review of the ultrafire, he says that he doesnt think the flashlight is regulated at all (based on his runtime chart). Could it also be possible that it becomes unregulated below a certain voltage, as he used a 18650?
> 
> Does anyone have some insight on this? I'm trying to decide between the $12.50 and $14. Also, is the throw the same for both?



_* Does anyone confirm the drop in runtime with 3.6V CR123A or 1x 3.7V 18650 Battery?*_
* Runtime: Approximately 2.5 hours to reach 50% light using an Ultrafire 2400mAh 18650 unprotected cell*





*Specifications:*
Weight: 3.35oz
Length: 5.25"
Diameter (max): 1.25"
Power: 2x 3.6V CR123A or 1x 3.7V 18650 Battery


----------



## idex (Apr 20, 2007)

I recieved my 12.50 drop in today. It had an outside spring though that I discarded. I then openeded it up and took out the plastic insulator and placed some electricians tape over the exposed components. I put it back together (getting rid of the insulator removed the gap between the reflector and the Cree) and the drop in fit perfectly in my G2. There is no gap and no filing was necessary


----------



## idex (Apr 20, 2007)

Here are some pics! Click the pics for larger versions.


----------



## xm_8 (Apr 22, 2007)

Will the Dealextreme drop in fit in a Surefire M2?


----------



## springbok (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, i received my module after an extremely long wait.

I am using AW's 17670 batteries. Here is my experience:

Took out the plastic washer and made my own out of electrical tape. The tint was blue when i first fired it up. Then I compared it to a 3.7v lamp assembly, which then looked yellow. It is a nice beam.

Problem: With my 17670 batteries the light flickers and at some points dim intermittently and then goes back to normal. I then tried anther 17670, same prob.
I then replaced the AW battery with 2 x surefire lithium 123a's. The problem went away....no flickering whatsoever and a constant good beam.

So, i do not know if the battery is the issue or if it is the lamp assembly??

Has someone got info info regarding this?

---edit: it also doesnt fire up first time...i have to unscrew the head or tail assembly and then it lights up.  ALSO...the lamp assembly fits properly and works in both my G2 and 6P.


----------



## berto (Apr 22, 2007)

yes it is brighter with 4v and up . The earlyer posts mentioned this.when it goes bellow 4v it starts to cycle.


----------



## springbok (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for the info........i guess i just skimmed through the previous posts....will read it with more intent now.


----------



## m1match (Apr 23, 2007)

OK- I took out the black spacer that goes between the emitter electronics and the reflector, and cut it down so I could screw the emitter unit further into the reflector and this made it unreliable. I don't know what I did, but the unit would not turn on reliably when I pushed the Z48 clickie on my C2. It would come on after you gave the bezel a bump on the end, but that's not such a good thing so I went back to the old configuration with the black plastic spacer and the problem went away. 

When used with the cut down spacer, the light also didn't work with AW protected 17670s. They came on really bright, but dimmed after a minute or two and in a few minutes the LED dimmed significantly then went out totally. I used a multimeter on the batteries and the voltage was right at 4.0 volts. I think the AW cells voltage is dropping under load and the DX unit doesn't like that. Like others have said this unit needs at least 4.0 volts to work.

I'm not sure how cutting the black spacer down changed the reliability so much, but in it's original configuration, it seems much better with the AW protected 17670s. I have my light turned on and its still going bright after 5 minutes. Very mystifying..


----------



## mr.vu (Apr 23, 2007)

I recieved two the past week. I removed the black spacer and covered the back of the reflector with kapton tape. They work great in my G2s. This drop in is great for the price. I will be getting more.


----------



## watchfreak (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi,

My $12.50 drop ins arrived yesterday. Ordered on the 6th, here on the 23rd. Still waiting for the Ultrafire C2 I ordered days before. (both from DX)

Dropped (heh) right into both my 6p and G2 with just the removal of the outside spring. Slight gap on both as described but if you arent worried about water resistance its NBD IMHO. I may or may not file down the base. Does sanding the reflector change the throw?

Both worked fine on used cr123a batterys that were in the lights.

Very bright white spot and light compared to the old bulb. Much more sidespill and more practival and usable indoors. Sorry I didnt get outside with them last night so no remarks about throw.


----------



## kavvika (Apr 24, 2007)

For those what have the $14 dealextreme dropin, how well does it work on a 3.7V rechargable lithium cell? I wanted to make sure it stayed at full brightness before I bored one of mine out to accept one of AW's 18650 cells.

EDIT: NVM, I just tried one out hooked up to a 14500 cell pulled from my Auroralite Hotwire mod and compared it to one in a Maxfire w/ 2x CR123A's. They are the same brightness! Awesome, I just found the *perfect* flashlight!


----------



## rala (Apr 25, 2007)

i finally got mine today. i had to do a quick grind job to them to get them to fit in the brinkmanns better. these do look nice. i put one in the lx and another in the maxfire rechageable and it still impresses even on the nicad it came with...and the C2, i dont think im sleeping tonight.:naughty:


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 25, 2007)

> Originally posted by *Watchfreak,*
> 
> ...Slight gap on both as described but if you arent worried about water resistance its NBD IMHO...


 
Actually, I don't think it effects water resistance (at least on a 6P), because the bezel still screws down past the o-ring. I added an o-ring to fill in the gap on mine and it almost looks "factory" and may even add to water resistance...at least it doesn't hurt. :shrug:


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 25, 2007)

I purchased one of the $12.50 modules. Fits in the Brinkmann without the spring and works great. It does leave a little gap where the head mates with the rubber ring, but if you move that ring slightly forward, you can fit a 1" GITD O-ring in front of and behind the rubber ring, making the light very easy to find in the dark, and it fills the gap. I threw another GITD O-ring under the tailcap. Lightbox overall output reading with 2 used cells reads well over 7000. Very nice, white spot of light with great sidespill.


----------



## kavvika (Apr 26, 2007)

I just had an awesome idea! Are there any 1cell bodies that can accept this module and fit a RCR123A cell? The surefire E1e seems like it would, but I remember hearing it needs to be bored out to accept one of AW's. If this idea pans out, I'm gonna need to start selling alot of unneeded lights....

 I just went to surefire's website and the E1e doesnt take P-series lamp assemblies. I guess I'll just have to wait until Surefire Cree's the E1L. Or maybe someone makes a LED tower for the E1e...?


----------



## jlomein (Apr 26, 2007)

kavvika,

A past Surefire model which you can still pick up sometimes on the Buy/Sell/Trade is the 3P, which is exactly like the 6P, except it takes one CR123 cell.

There are also non-surefire produced adapter collars that will allow E series bodies (like the E1e) to accept a C series bezel. I assume this should work.


----------



## kavvika (Apr 26, 2007)

I purchased the now out-of-stock $14 dropin on the BST forums and recieved it a few days ago. It's in my Maxfire LX and I've used every night since then exploring the local parks and woods. The fit is perfect and its lasts forever on a set of batteries, though I can tell its slightly dimmer than when fresh. Today I took off both rubber parts and wrapped the light with electrical tape. I like it soo much better. The next step is to bore it out, reshape the metal liner and buy one of AW's 18650 cells. Gah, I can't wait!


----------



## kavvika (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, double-post. Forums said there was an error the first time...


----------



## LawHund (Apr 27, 2007)

The number of folks talking about loose wires, shoddy worksmanship and the like has me concerned about this dropin's suitability for a duty light. I too would like to take my C2 and Z2 up a step, but from comments in this thread, I don't know if they can be depended on...

-Lawhund


----------



## zapper (Apr 27, 2007)

I just received my $12.50 drop in and what more can be said. It dropped right in to my 6P and left no gap, just like stock.

Ran for an hour and 15 minutes on a pair or RCR123 Powerizer 3.0V 680 mA batteries before starting to flicker. Batteries measured 2.98V and 2.99V immediately after being pulled.

Seems to look at least the same or slightly brighter in a ceiling bounce test than my L2D-CE and DEFINITELY brighter and tighter hotspot than stock incan and L2D-CE with much better spill. Very white with no tint.

Now I can finally start using my 6P. It also fits and works in the rechargeable Maxfire the same as the regular version so some grinding is in order for better fitment. Mine had a thin clear insulater between the reflector and LED and did not increase the overall leangth or focus of the beam. Heat transferred to the light very well also.

I am ordering at least one more maybe even two and highly recommend it to everyone.
:rock:   :wave: :twothumbs


----------



## bagman (Apr 28, 2007)

LawHund said:


> The number of folks talking about loose wires, shoddy worksmanship and the like has me concerned about this dropin's suitability for a duty light. I too would like to take my C2 and Z2 up a step, but from comments in this thread, I don't know if they can be depended on...



I have bought one of these and it is pretty good but there is no way I would use it as my primary duty light. I'll drop yoo a PM to save a thread hijack


----------



## Kinvu (Apr 28, 2007)

I got around to grounding the edges of the base and now I can screw down my G2 all the way down and works perfectly fine still. A file will work too it'll just take a little longer.


----------



## elt1 (Apr 28, 2007)

Just put mine in my SF 6P and very impressed with the beam & output. Reflector is pretty good as well. And of course the price makes me want to purchase another one...


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 30, 2007)

mchlwise said:


> DealExtreme shipped mine out last week, so I'm anxiously waiting to carve it up and stuff it in my G2Z.



Came in today!

I didn't see any "before" pictures so I don't know if mine is just like everyone else's was or not, but it did just literally "drop in" to my G2Z, no carving required. No space after putting on the bezel either, perfect fit. 

It looks insanely bright too. :rock: Can't wait for dark.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 30, 2007)

Has anyone done "official" runtime tests on these yet?  

It seems to have at least double the runtime of a P60 LA, but that's purely a guess.


----------



## Templar223 (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine came in last Thursday.

3 unit of the $12.50 drop in for SureFire 6P.

Put first one in and it worked great. "Holy cow!" was my exclamation when I fired it up.

Put second one in my second 6p worked for a second or two then when I tried to fire it up again, nothing. Played with it for about a minute, then disassembled the light.

I burned my finger on the spring at the base of the light (the "switch" spring). 

Ran it on the multimeter and it was .1 ohm resistance in the lamp assembly... basically a dead short.

Emailed dealextreme and I'm supposed to mail it and they will reimburse the postage and replace the lamp. Will probably do that tomorrow.

The third unit worked great in the second light.

Man, for $12, these are GREAT!

John


----------



## jlomein (Apr 30, 2007)

Templar223 said:


> Ran it on the multimeter and it was .1 ohm resistance in the lamp assembly... basically a dead short.



Will putting in a new Cree LED mounted on a miniboard fix this? My dealxtreme drop in died the first day I used it, and I do have several Cree's on miniboards sitting around...

I haven't bothered to send the broken drop in back to dealxtreme because I already have another module from kaidomain that fits better in my G2 (no gap).


----------



## ET3 (May 11, 2007)

I got two from DX and put them both in a custom bike light. One of them quit working within two minutes. The other one still works. What a let down!


----------



## Norm (May 11, 2007)

jlomein said:


> Will putting in a new Cree LED mounted on a miniboard fix this? My dealxtreme drop in died the first day I used it, and I do have several Cree's on miniboards sitting around...


Pretty sure the answer will be yes, the circuit seems fairly immune to abuse.

I have had three dropins from different sources and haven't yet had one with anything like a decent tint.
Norm


----------



## CDI (May 11, 2007)

Got my two last night - HOLY COW is right. I'm getting three more asap. They even work fine in an old 3P I had sitting around. 

Next step is to modify my SureFire 951 to take one.


----------



## CDI (May 11, 2007)

A question - has everyone else had to remove the big spring to get the drop-ins to fit in a G2 or 6P? Is there any problem with doing this?


----------



## mr.vu (May 11, 2007)

I removed my big spring to fit my G2s. My first one didn't even come with a big spring.

Vu


----------



## mchlwise (May 11, 2007)

CDI said:


> A question - has everyone else had to remove the big spring to get the drop-ins to fit in a G2 or 6P? Is there any problem with doing this?



Yep. The big spring has to come off to work, and there's no problem with doing that. The big spring is there to make contact in certain lights that need it. G2s and G2Zs don't need it. 



ET3 said:


> I got two from DX and put them both in a custom bike light. One of them quit working within two minutes. The other one still works. What a let down!



Have you tried loosening the reflector part of the drop-in from the base part of the drop-in? They screw together, and sometimes if they're screwed together too tightly, it no worky. 

I had mine do this once when I dropped it in and tightened it with batteries in. The extra pressure against the bezel from the batteries was enough so that when I tightened the bezel, I was also tightening the reflector against the base. I loosened it up a bit, took the batteries out, put it in, put the batteries back in through the tail, and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Mash (May 11, 2007)

To add to above, the reason for this is that if you tighten the reflector too much, the bottom of it actually touches and shorts the led board's positive and negative contacts. Thats why they put an insulating sheet there.
Open the reflector, have a look at the board, and you will get what we are saying here. Also make sure you have your little insulating sheet there too.


----------



## Carabidae (May 11, 2007)

I don't know if it's the same problem you're having, but I found a problem with this module where the board looses contact with the module body and intermittently lights, it may help.

Heres my post with my fix.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/162460

Post #15


----------



## Scattergun (May 12, 2007)

I have just ordered one for my 9P....is it possible to run it on 3xCR123 or do I fry it??


----------



## Scattergun (May 15, 2007)

Works fine on 3 CR123....


----------



## CDI (May 15, 2007)

Scattergun said:


> Works fine on 3 CR123....


 
So it will work fine with two RCR123s, then, right?


----------



## zapper (May 15, 2007)

Yup, just fine. It's about 4V to 9V so single cell operation will be pretty short where as double RCR or triple CR operation should be fairly long. I got about 1hr 15min out of my 680mA 3V RCR123 powerizers. I was beating it and dropping it intermittantly throughout the run and not a flicker. I would rate it a "go to" light.

:twothumbs


----------



## m1match (May 15, 2007)

Well, I've had 2 of the DX drop-ins for a month now and my initial euphoria has been replaced by mild dissapointment. After filing them to fit with no gap in my Surefire C2 and G2Z, I couldn't get them to work well with AW 17670s. They would be bright for a few minutes and then dim to about 50% from then on. They seem to work much better with 2x123 batteries, probably because the voltage is 6V rather than 3.7 to 4.2V with the 17670. I put them in a few Surefire G2s but I wouldn't use them for my primary light- the build quality is a bit on the cheap side, but for $12.50 what can I expect. My C2 and G2Z now have the Wolf Eyes Cree drop-ins in them, and they are much better built and work great with AW 17670s, but they also cost almost 4 times as much.

Here's a thread on the Wolf Eyes that I posted to:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=164201


----------



## adamr999 (May 16, 2007)

I also am dissapointed, I bought two one of which stopped working today. I tried new batteries and slamming it on my desk both didn't fix the problem. I have since installed the broken DX drop in in my trash can.


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if the $12.50 drop-in will work in the Surefire G3?


----------



## vector_joe (May 16, 2007)

adamr999 said:


> I also am dissapointed, I bought two one of which stopped working today. I tried new batteries and slamming it on my desk both didn't fix the problem. I have since installed the broken DX drop in in my trash can.



Did you actually try fixing it or did your repair technique consist of the hammer method. If you read some of this thread, you would find several fixes for some problems.


----------



## vector_joe (May 16, 2007)

IndecisiveFlashaholic said:


> Does anyone know if the $12.50 drop-in will work in the Surefire G3?



G3 on primaries should be fine or 2x (edited) 17500's. RCR123's would be over voltage.


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (May 16, 2007)

Ok, thanks very much!


----------



## kavvika (May 17, 2007)

I think vector joe meant to say 2x 17500 instead of 2x 17670. The latter would be too long to fit in a G3.


----------



## vector_joe (May 17, 2007)

kavvika said:


> I think vector joe meant to say 2x 17500 instead of 2x 17670. The latter would be too long to fit in a G3.



Yup, got my numbers mixed up.


----------



## Gordov2 (May 17, 2007)

jlomein said:


> Wouldn't the easiest solution for that flaw be to put insulating tape onto the base part of the reflector?
> 
> btw the beamshots look AMAZING! Comparing a P60 incan bulb to the Lumens Factory HO-9 I got (rated 320 bulb lumens), I didn't notice such a big difference. Isn't 320 bulb lumens supposed to be around 208 torch lumens? Seems only marginally brighter than the P60.
> 
> My P60 was using fresh CR123 primaries, and my HO-9 was using two AW 3.7v 750mah RCR123's.


 
I replaced my P60 with the HO9 and two AW 3.7 cells in my SF C2. The difference was simply incredible! My C2 is almost as bright as my SF M3 with the MN11 bulb!

Which light are you using?


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (May 17, 2007)

If i were to use this drop-in with my Surefire G3, does anyone have any idea on lumen output and runtime?


----------



## adamr999 (May 19, 2007)

vector_joe said:


> Did you actually try fixing it or did your repair technique consist of the hammer method. If you read some of this thread, you would find several fixes for some problems.



No, I just figured it was defective and not worth the effort. I read this thread and it seems no one has experienced the problem of sudden failure after two weeks or so.


----------



## jlomein (May 20, 2007)

Gordov2 said:


> I replaced my P60 with the HO9 and two AW 3.7 cells in my SF C2. The difference was simply incredible! My C2 is almost as bright as my SF M3 with the MN11 bulb!
> 
> Which light are you using?



I am using the G2, with AW protected RCR123 cells. I don't have a P60 bulb anymore, but I have compared the Dealxtreme drop in with the HO-9. 

I find the difference in brightness between the two marginal. The Cree LED puts out a more appealing pure white, while the HO-9 gives off a yellow tint. The LED seems to increase the battery life (maybe just the regulation circuit maintaining brightness).

One thing that does concern me is the Cree LED module seems to create more internal heat issues. After about 1 minute the G2 body gets rather warm. With the HO-9, only the front lens would get warm.

In conclusion, I don't know if I have a defective HO-9 or not, but I find the Cree LED to be around the same brightness as the HO-9.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 2, 2007)

Scattergun said:


> Works fine on 3 CR123....


 
Is it brighter with 3 CR123s, or do they just increase runtime over using 2 CR123s?

I'm thinking about buying an extension tube for my 6P, essentially turning it into a 9P and I would appreciate any info on what the difference in brightness and runtime would be with this drop in.


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 2, 2007)

HI there guys,

Very informative thread. Ordered mine awhile ago and from the looks of the pics earlier in the thread this drop in may be a good buy. I've been using a drop in bought from a cpfer and looks like the litemania's version two. It works very well with 1xP17670 and betterstill with 1xP18650, but I fell that the spill is somewhat soft but the hotspot the opposite. 
Therefore can someone kindly measure the hotspot diameter @ 1 meter please. If it is >8" I am very very happy as then closequarters works would benefit. BTW I use SF M2.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 3, 2007)

So, nobody here knows whether this drop-in is brighter with 3 CR123s than it is with 2? I have one I use in my 6P and it's *awesome*...but I can't help being curious how it would perform with 3 cells. 

I know where I can get an extension tube for cheap that will add the third cell, but if it makes no difference in output, I think I'll just keep it as-is and use the money for something else.

Any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 3, 2007)

I mentioned this in another thread but maybe more exposure will help...

I have no way to order a DX Cree module, but would like very much to have one for my G2. 

Maybe someone can help? PM Me please...


----------



## scottaw (Jun 4, 2007)

Just got back from camping, i think every person that saw this said "that's the brightest flashlight i've ever seen." Yea, it works great for actual outside in the dark type work, no wall hunting here.


----------



## TMK (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, I got one for my SF 6P. I also have a G&P strobe switch. It would work for a few seconds turn on, and then would shut off. The strobe worked though. 

Dealextreme is sending me another one. Also, the company that I ordered the switch from is sending me a new switch and another bulb. They said that the bulb required assembly and will have 170 lumens. Hopefully I can make it work. 

I had a thread about this drop in and switch but no one would offer any help. Perhaps someone here can help? Please? 

My SF 6P is my duty light. It has been out of service for approximately 3 weeks now. Not good.

Thanks,
TMK


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 4, 2007)

Same problem. Never could get the G&P Strobe switch to stay on with my DX Cree LA drop-in in my 6P...


----------



## Flash007 (Jun 6, 2007)

I've tested the $12,50 DX dropin in my Surefire M2 with two different setup, lux mesured @1m with Meterman LM631, without cooling :

1x AW 17670 1600mAH : 

- beginning : 2300 lux
- 15 minutes : 2290 lux
- 30 minutes : 2300 lux
- 45 minutes : 2340 lux
- 50 minutes : 2390 lux !
- 55 minutes : 2520 lux !
- 60 minutes : 2470 lux
- 65 minutes : 2430 lux
- 70 minutes : 2400 lux
- 80 minutes : 2360 lux
- 90 minutes : 2320 lux
- 100 minutes : 2290 lux
- 105 minutes : 2270 lux
- 110 minutes : 2230 lux
- 115 minutes : 2210 lux
- 120 minutes : 2190 lux
- 125 minutes : 2160 lux
- 130 minutes : 2100 lux
- 133 minutes : 2040 lux
- 135 minutes : 1940 lux
- 137 minutes : 1820 lux
- 140 minutes : 1610 lux
- 142 minutes : 1460 lux
- 145 minutes : 1180 lux
- 147 minutes : 1010 lux
- 150 minutes : 720 lux
- 153 minutes : 540 lux
- 155 minutes : 450 lux

Total runtime : 155 minutes
~regulated runtime : ~100 minutes

Have stopped the runtime test @155 minutes. Measured 2,97V to the 17670. Cell need to be recharged !
It seems with only one Li-ion cell, this dropin is also regulated-like, but with a little less output.
I have obtained nearly constant output from a 17670 during ~100 minutes, wich is a very good score ! 


2x AW RCR123's 750mAh high current : 

- beginning : 2730 lux
- gradually reaches 2640 lux after 35 minutes, then the same value until the end of runtime (the little 90 lux loss is due to the increase in heat I assume)
- the last 2 minutes it goes from 2640 to 2440 lux before cells shutdown.

Total runtime : 64 minutes REGULATED.

Compared to the Wolf-Eyes 3,7V-13V 130 lumens dropin, the DX dropin has a tighter spot.

For the price, EXCELLENT DROPIN ! Imbattable in that price range !


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Very glad to hear it Flash007!

I have two of them coming!

I don't have any 17670, but do have two 17500 and two 18650. I'll figure SOMETHING out!


----------



## Mash (Jun 6, 2007)

Now they have added another Cree dropin as well. That makes three of them! Wonder what the difference is for this third one?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for providing the info _Flash007! :goodjob: _I've had this AWESOME drop-in in my 6P for quite awhile now, and have been curious about actual runtime and output, etc.

Any plans to do any tests with CR123 primaries?


----------



## Norm (Jun 6, 2007)

I've tried cheap dropins from DX, Kai and Calvinmo and all of them have been very average, I have since bought one of the 170 lumen dropins from Wolf-Eyes excellent tint and very bright and well constructed, with the money I tried to save I would have been better of to have bought something decent in the first place.
Norm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 7, 2007)

Norm, that is all well and good.

But seeing as how I only have two Cree lights so far, and a G2 that does not get used at present, I think the DX Cree (the $12.50 one) will be a revelation to me.

The G2 is of EXCELLENT size and feel. Cree-ing it can only be GOOD!


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 7, 2007)

Just received mine from the postman. First thing took it apart and noticed the flat plastic washer covering area around the led. Took M2 apart and replace with new DX drop in. Phew working fine without the large spring. No gap issues also on SF M2.
First of the beam pattern looks very spotty. Works with P17670/2xR123a. No heat issues as well. Quality of built, can't really complain for the price.
Beam pattern intense hot spot with a even spill + a dark patch on the outer ring(This may be due to the module sitting well deep in the bezel).
Brightness? Looks about the same with the other module that I have (Litemania's V2). Tonight I'll take some beam shots of it and compare to the other module that I have.


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 7, 2007)

Ah its night time here and I've been playing with the $12.50 DX module. Its confirmed that its much brighter than the other module that I have which is the Litemania V2 on single P17670. It has also a brighter spill than the other module which is useful as for close quarters work one can see clearly with the spill. Not so with the Litemanis V2.
Its cheap and cheerful....Truly recommended. I also ordered the 3W SSC Module from DX for $12.54 just to see how this SSC fare.....


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 7, 2007)

Got my $12.50 DX drop in and there is a big problem. Light blinked then I noticed this awful electrical smell. Batteries were in light correctly, not reversed polarity issue. Tried again and noticed that springs on wire were super hot. Stopped using it. What to do?

Bill


----------



## zapper (Jun 7, 2007)

Someone else had the same problem earlier in the post I believe. If I recall correctly they just removed the larger outer spring and it worked fine afterwards. I think the inner spring and outer spring were somehow touching and making a short.:thinking:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 7, 2007)

I bet that would do it to.

It's a go! Sometime in the next 10 days I will have two of the $12.50 modules.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 8, 2007)

I removed the spring, still no go. I will probably put it aside and not buy anything else from DX.

Bill


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 8, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I removed the spring, still no go. I will probably put it aside and not buy anything else from DX.
> 
> Bill


 
DX will replace the item and they will reimburse you for the return shipping on any defective items. They actually have excellent customer service, at least that's been my experience dealing with them. :twothumbs


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 8, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Got my $12.50 DX drop in and there is a big problem. Light blinked then I noticed this awful electrical smell. Batteries were in light correctly, not reversed polarity issue. Tried again and noticed that springs on wire were super hot. Stopped using it. What to do?
> 
> Bill


What's the host? Try seperating the circuit from the reflector and look at the Led end. There suppose to be a plactic sheet covering the two contact wires to the led. Those contact points should not be in contact with the reflector base.Maybe there is a short. All the best.


----------



## Soybomb (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmmm looks neat, I'll buy one and put in the surefire 870 foreend and fire a couple hundred rounds through it. We'll see just how durable it is :twothumbs


----------



## ghostguy6 (Jun 11, 2007)

Let us know how well it holds up.


----------



## CDI (Jun 11, 2007)

Soybomb said:


> Hmmm looks neat, I'll buy one and put in the surefire 870 foreend and fire a couple hundred rounds through it. We'll see just how durable it is :twothumbs


 
I'd like to see that myself, I have a G2 in a Vltor mount on one of my 5.56 carbines with one of the DXs in it. If it holds up to a 12 gauge, it will certainly hold up on a 10# 5.56mm!


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 13, 2007)

Are there any hosts for this module where the head screws down all the way without grinding? I think the 6P is one. Any others?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 13, 2007)

My understanding is that with a little file or dremel work, the head screws down on a G2.

I should be able to report in a couple days.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 13, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> Are there any hosts for this module where the head screws down all the way without grinding? I think the 6P is one. Any others?


 
There is a gap with the 6P...I filled mine with an o-ring and it looks like it's supposed to be that way. You would think that they would make it a little shorter after reading this thread, I can't imagine it being that difficult to do at the time the parts are being machined. :thinking:


----------



## TOTC (Jun 14, 2007)

I have two of the $12.50 units from DX. One is in my G2 with no gap and to be honest I'm not sure where the other is right now... might just be in my parts box. I'm wondering if those people who have a gap with theirs got an earlier batch or something? I only say that because this was my experience with some other drop-ins, like from CalvinMo: my first drop-in from him had a gap, but units of the same exact model that I got later from him did not.


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 14, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> Are there any hosts for this module where the head screws down all the way without grinding? I think the 6P is one. Any others?


M2 Centurion due to its shock isolation internal housing....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 14, 2007)

A little bird told me that there is a card on the desk that will get my package from DX! I'm so excited!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 15, 2007)

Yippee! My DX stuff arrived!

The Cree modules are not quite as bright as I thought they would be, but they ain't chicken feed either! 

One is a bit whiter than the other and so it goes in my OD Green G2 (Head screws down to within a whisker - close enough for government work!).

The somewhat bluer one with some grinder/dremel work lets the Maxfire head screw on about three turns. It makes the o-ring disappear, so again close enough!

The Chop'd KL3 I have isn't bad. But the stock looking G2 :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 16, 2007)

A little informal test out in my quality dark yard shows good ilumination out to almost 200'. My usual target for outside testing is a gazebo about 100' out.

They light that up fine.

What I think is kewl is that these Modules will run at least twice as long flat as the P60 will at declining output.

Good stuff for the $.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 16, 2007)

I have noted one other VERY CURIOUS thing about these.

My "better" one (more white) will only glow with a 4V+ 17500 LiIon.

The more blue one will light up seemingly as bright as with 2x123 with the same 17500. 

This is somewhat irritating!!!


----------



## TMK (Jun 17, 2007)

My wife and daughters bought me a surefire G3 for father's day. I had an extra DX $12 LED drop in and a surefire clickie laying around. I installed both and they work like a charm! Great setup.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay. There must have been SOME sort of bad connection.

Even with two 123 it would come on bright and then flicker down quite a bit.

After fooling with it (and I have no idea what I did) it comes on bright and stays on. Even using the 17500 it works WELL now.

I must say I am impressed!

And like I said before, this goes in a G2 with a mere paper thin gap. It took some grinder/dremel work to get a Maxfire head to screw on.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jun 17, 2007)

5 mode drop-in now available with Built-in 5-Mode 3W Regulated Circuitry: High > Mid > Low > Fast Strobe > Slow Strobe:

Cree 5-Mode Emitter Reflector and Driver Module (3.7V Input)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 17, 2007)

The only way I could see that being worth a tinkers damn is if it goes back to the start if not used for a time.

If you had to go through all that every time, especially using the push/twist it would get OLD!

EDIT> Besides, who came up with the idea that we need strobe?


----------



## Austin (Jun 17, 2007)

Can someone please post a link to the so called $14 drop in from DealExtreme that works with the Maxfire? I don't see anything on their site for $14, but I do see one for $13.66 (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1343). Is that the one?


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes that is the one, Dealextreme has lowered the prices.


----------



## Soybomb (Jun 30, 2007)

So as I said I ordered one to try for my surefire fore-end for my remington 870. If you'll excuse the mess of some renovation, I took a couple hasty beam shot comparisons tonight. The images have only been resized and were taken on manual exposure at f/7.1 and some exposure time around a second that I have since forgotten and do not feel like looking up, it was unchanged though. A new set of surefire batteries were used. 

In the first two photos the light is at about the same place as the camera and probably 10-12 feet from the corner. The first shot is the DX bulb, the second the P60










In the next two shots the light has moved behind the camera another 7 or so feet to the very end of the hallway. The first is the DX, the 2nd is the surefire. 









So it looks to me like the DX assembly has far more short range spill than the surefire light and is certainly brighter. The color temperature of the DX bulb seems to be high and kind of a nasty blue. The P60 has always seemed too warm and yellow to me too though. Neither one seems like a really good white, but I find the color of the DX to be annoying. For self defense indoors I think either will work great, maybe a small edge to the DX, but both light up a dark room pretty well. The difference may become more apparent over longer distances outdoors at night.

Now onto the actual assembly itself:








It is certainly not physically identical to the P60. The base of the reflector assembly is longer than that of the p60 and it doesn't drop into the housing on the fore end as deeply as the p60 so the head doesn't screw on all the way. I'm not sure if any grinding or filing would be useful here since it looks like if you take too much off you're going to go into the threads. 

I will take it to the range in the future and see what happens when I fire some rounds through the shotgun. At the present time though I don't see a compelling reason to recommend that surefire fore-end owners purchase one. The fitment issue combined with a more annoying color and relatively little practical performance difference for this application just don't seem to make a good case for it. I might try to pickup a surefire handheld light just to put this to good use in.


----------



## sysadmn (Jul 6, 2007)

Tessaiga said:


> Somebody who has got their drop-in please post some beamshots to remind me again why I spent the princely sum of $12.50 on one of this...


 
Sorry, no beamshots. I got the Kaidomain version: the drop-in and an Ultrafire 502B run ~$25 shipped. Throw in 2 pair of protected RCR123As or two protected 17670s for about $10, and a dsd charger for $7. For less than $50, you've got a cree light, a backup xenon lamp, two sets of batteries, and a charger. 

The Xenon 502B runs well on 2xRCR123A, and ok on 1x17670. If you want to run Xenon on 1X17670, add a $4 3V lamp.

DX has comparable deals.


PS - I'm using the other 2RCR123A pair in a G2 with the $4 9V D26 lamp - at least as bright as the P60, but the lamp is 1/3 the price. Burn all you want with cheap lamps & rechargeables!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 6, 2007)

I didn't have a real long distance to test, but I got out my G2/DX Cree the other night and WOW did it light up the area!

I also tried my 3C M*gled and while it may throw farther the shear volume of light the DX Cree puts out KILLS it!

Anyone sitting on the fence should jump! Of the two I got one is slightly bluer but not enough to make me mad. And they give a FAR better quality beam than either of the Crees I already had!


----------



## Deffenhazad (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry to be a PITA, 

Can somebody point me in the direction of the $12.50 one?

is it http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3214 ?

Just all the prices have changed :thinking:

Dave


----------



## springbok (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1447


----------



## Deffenhazad (Jul 12, 2007)

springbok said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1447


 

Big Ups!

2 x ====> Deffenhazads house


----------



## MNnaloxone (Jul 24, 2007)

What about this one? Looks like a new addition...

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6076


----------



## sysadmn (Jul 24, 2007)

MNnaloxone said:


> What about this one? Looks like a new addition...
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6076


 
I wonder what the point of "18V" is, unless this is the module used in the 4XRCR123A CREE ultrafire.


----------



## knot (Jul 24, 2007)

springbok said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1447



This is the one I have and it was around twelve dollars. It is very bright.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 24, 2007)

1447 is what I have two of and while one is a bit blueish both are QUITE bright...


----------



## Eg6xCivic (Jul 25, 2007)

I just recieved mine in the mail yesterday and I love it. I have this one
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4068 ..:thumbsup:


----------



## Ace12 (Jul 25, 2007)

wich is brighter 1447 or 4068?


----------



## gearbox (Jul 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if these replace the P90/P91 lamp assembly? Specifically for the 3-cell D3 or 9P from Surefire.

Need to know!


----------



## Scattergun (Jul 26, 2007)

It works just fine on three primary CR123 (3V each)


----------



## gearbox (Jul 26, 2007)

Scattergun said:


> It works just fine on three primary CR123 (3V each)


 Specifically what platform have you seen it work in?

Thanks


----------



## ynggrsshppr (Jul 26, 2007)

I dropped my flashlight a few days ago and it had the $11.95 dropin (was $12.50). The thing stopped working. Turned out that there was a poor solder connection between the aluminum base and the circuit board on the bottom. Fixed the connection and it was good as new. It was a good thing I dropped it at home and not in a situation where I really needed it.


----------



## Scotman (Jul 26, 2007)

Does any one have run time numbers on the DX 1447? From the beam shot pics early in this thread it looks to be brighter and have more throw than the P60 lamp. But do you get twice run time? Maybe more? I'm thinking about getting one for my G2. 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 27, 2007)

gearbox said:


> Specifically what platform have you seen it work in?
> 
> Thanks


 
I have a 6P with the $12.50 drop-in that I bought an extension for, to add one extra cell, and it worked just fine...but I didn't like the thread quality of the extension. The bad threads made it hard to turn on by twisting the tailcap, so I took it off and now run it in the original configuration.


----------



## gearbox (Jul 27, 2007)

Toohotruk said:


> I have a 6P with the $12.50 drop-in that I bought an extension for, to add one extra cell, and it worked just fine...but I didn't like the thread quality of the extension. The bad threads made it hard to turn on by twisting the tailcap, so I took it off and now run it in the original configuration.



I need to know that it will work with a P90/P91-based light.


----------



## Ledz (Jul 27, 2007)

alright you guys. after going through all those pages I placed my order for (2) 1447's. ones is gonna go in a G2 the other in a P101. We'll see......


----------



## Scattergun (Jul 27, 2007)

I ran it in a SF 9P.


----------



## D_a_v_e (Jul 27, 2007)

I ordered the 1447 for my G2. When I put it in, there was 'the gap'. I looked at the pictures from DX, and the one I received was different. It's on it's way back, and hopefully the replacement I receive (eventually) will be the correct one, and will fit without the gap...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 27, 2007)

1447 fit in my G2 with just a sliver of a gap. Paper thin actually.

Another 1447 with some dremel work went into a Maxfire with maybe 1/8" gap. 

Both cover the o-ring by a good margin.


----------



## gearbox (Jul 27, 2007)

Scattergun said:


> I ran it in a SF 9P.



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## stonehold (Aug 12, 2007)

I just dropped one of those (1447) into a Brinkmann LX. I've got no way to measure it but it looks significantly brighter than my P1d-CE. Well worth the price.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like the 4068 is a Seoul and the 1447 is a Cree. I might order them both but was wondering if anyone has compared the two. I have an old 6P. Any other DX stock numbers I should be looking at?


----------



## boomboots (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone tested the 3215 and have anything to say about that one?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3214


----------



## lexina (Aug 24, 2007)

boomboots said:


> Anyone tested the 3215 and have anything to say about that one?
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3214



x2x3x2 has a review on this module as well as other modules in his excellent site:-

http://www.lightreviews.info/reviews.html


----------



## X_Marine (Aug 26, 2007)

Thought I would mention on 2 of 3 Brinkmann LX's that I have changed out to the DX drop-ins it was necessary to bore the head out with a 7/8" bit. I still want to do these again on a lathe when I have time so they are a little better fit etc..

One of the 3 didn't require the head work and I'm not sure if some of the LX's came with the heads already bored or if this one had been modded previously.

I am very happy with all results but don't have any measurements or readings.

ThanX
X..


----------



## byron8 (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Dealextreme 3v-18v drop in will work with the 9P or the discontinued 9p combat tactical. I just ordered one but it said it is 6p drop in and didn't list 9p but the voltage range it states seems like it should work.http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6090


----------



## lexina (Aug 26, 2007)

byron8 said:


> Does anyone know if the Dealextreme 3v-18v drop in will work with the 9P or the discontinued 9p combat tactical. I just ordered one but it said it is 6p drop in and didn't list 9p but the voltage range it states seems like it should work.http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6090



I have already ordered one to use in my 9P with 3 R123s. Given the wide voltage range, I am sure it will work. I guess the intention of DX listing the 6P is just to inform buyers that the module is D26-compatible without having to list all the D26 SF models.


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone have runtimes for the SKU 1347 lamp?


----------



## gearbox (Aug 26, 2007)

byron8 said:


> Does anyone know if the Dealextreme 3v-18v drop in will work with the 9P or the discontinued 9p combat tactical. I just ordered one but it said it is 6p drop in and didn't list 9p but the voltage range it states seems like it should work.http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6090



It will probably work. Sku 1447 for the G2 and 6P work with my D3, so I see no reason to believe that the 9P would not receive SKU 6090. You may need to remove the outer spring.


----------



## Mundele (Aug 26, 2007)

gearbox said:


> It will probably work. Sku 1447 for the G2 and 6P work with my D3, so I see no reason to believe that the 9P would not receive SKU 6090. You may need to remove the outer spring.





I'm interested in a drop-in for my G2 but also wanted to combine it with a nice battery and charger setup. Which batteries would work best with that 1447 dropin?


----------



## bee-man (Aug 28, 2007)

fishx65 said:


> Looks like the 4068 is a Seoul and the 1447 is a Cree. I might order them both but was wondering if anyone has compared the two. I have an old 6P. Any other DX stock numbers I should be looking at?



I too would like to know, as I'm ready to pull the trigger on the 4068. Anyone else have experience with this drop-in?


----------



## lexina (Aug 28, 2007)

bee-man said:


> I too would like to know, as I'm ready to pull the trigger on the 4068. Anyone else have experience with this drop-in?



I recall reading a very positive review on the 4068 module in the Reviews forum. I would have ordered it too if I could be certain that it's a U-bin and not a T-bin (as seems to be indicated in the product name). There was a query on this in the product page at DX but no response.


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 1, 2007)

I just got 3 of the 1343 drop-ins for the Brinkmann Maxfire. Even though this is supposed to be the shorter version, the head wouldn't quite screw on flush, so I used a dremel to gently bevel the botton edge where it contacts the battery. The large outer spring wasn't needed.

The beam pattern is the usual nice center hotspot/nice spillbeam. Better than the original by far and a nice white light.

I also measured the current draw of the original and the replacement. The Xenon bulb draws about 1.19A, while the 1343 replacement used 300mA.

ETA: For comparison, my Fenix L2D-CE draws 80/240/550/1300mA in low/med/high/turbo respectively.


----------



## LG&M (Sep 1, 2007)

I need some help. I just got my $6.50 Maxfire from Target. I want a cheep drop in for it but I have no idea witch one 4068,1447,1343 something else? I have read most of this thread. It just made me more confused. Please help me pick one. I want throw & brightness more then runtime. :shrug:


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 2, 2007)

LG&M said:


> I need some help. I just got my $6.50 Maxfire from Target. I want a cheep drop in for it but I have no idea witch one 4068,1447,1343 something else? I have read most of this thread. It just made me more confused. Please help me pick one. I want throw & brightness more then runtime. :shrug:



You can get the answers in this thread if you read through it. Did you notice my post directly above yours?


----------



## LG&M (Sep 2, 2007)

So the 1343 is the one for throw & brightness. If the stock Maxfire is +-60 lumens what would this drop in be?


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 2, 2007)

Zhukov said:


> I just got 3 of the 1343 drop-ins for the Brinkmann Maxfire. Even though this is supposed to be the shorter version, the head wouldn't quite screw on flush, so I used a dremel to gently bevel the botton edge where it contacts the battery. The large outer spring wasn't needed.
> 
> The beam pattern is the usual nice center hotspot/nice spillbeam. Better than the original by far and a nice white light.
> 
> ...



Small correction - the 1343 draws about 390mA, not 300. 

I compared the beams of the L2D-CE and this modded light, and the L2D has a wider hotspot and wider spillbeam. The 1343 lamp assembly is more tightly focused overall but still about as bright as the L2D-CE in turbo mode. It's hard to gauge without a lightmeter.


----------



## fluke (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry to question an old post, but are the beam shots in post 26 real ???
The second shot looks way to bright, or is it just me ??


----------



## gearbox (Sep 6, 2007)

fluke said:


> Sorry to question an old post, but are the beam shots in post 26 real ???
> The second shot looks way to bright, or is it just me ??


We can only rely on his truthfulness. He claims the exposure values are the same.
Perhaps he was using less-than-fresh batteries with the incandescent installed. That (plus underexposing the camera) will cause the yellowish low-output light you see, but under regulation that more than enough to power the LED at its designed specs.
Another thought on the photo: Small increases in light on full manual mode can cause a large visible difference, especially if he "tuned" his camera for the stock bulb.

One thing is for certain: the LED will beat the stock incan for output and runtime. Easily.

I have 1447 in a G2 and it beats my 3-cell Surefire side-to-side. Beam quality is different, also. They're both smooth, but hotspot size, sidespill angle and sidespill brightness are apples and bananas. I personally prefer the LED modules over incan. Prices are the same, but the LED is more pleasant, runs longer, runs brighter, and is hard to break. Don't get it if you want a close-up light: Get a multi-mode LED and use medium or low.


----------



## gearbox (Sep 6, 2007)

Mundele said:


> I'm interested in a drop-in for my G2 but also wanted to combine it with a nice battery and charger setup. Which batteries would work best with that 1447 dropin?


I'm running mine on two CR123A batteries, but I tried it in a 3-cell SF with semi-fresh batteries. I would recommend running it on two or three 3V cells or two 3.6V rechargeable 123 cells. I don't know squat about the less common cells like 18650, but just feed the module what it's rated for.
Are you sure a charger setup is even required? These things run for a long time and would probably only make dollar-sense if you work at night. New CR123As are a buck a pop at Amondotech.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 7, 2007)

1447 runs on a 17500 in my G2. I don't know squat about the runtime, but OH what a nice beam! I don't now exactly where my P60 is, and I DON'T CARE!!!


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 7, 2007)

Runtimes for 1447 and 1343: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174197


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 7, 2007)

I run my 1447 with two 17500's, runs flat. Not so with one 17650, sharp drop off. Use bounce with lightmeter for testing.

Bill


----------



## lightemup (Sep 7, 2007)

How would the pila 168s work well in them? I've got a deal extreme drop in, not sure which one though... It has a black line across one side of the led itself.

I am trying to find out whether the 168s will work in my p60L as well...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 8, 2007)

Would be nice if the DX drop in's were labeled with model number.

Bill


----------



## lexina (Sep 8, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Would be nice if the DX drop in's were labeled with model number.
> 
> Bill



actually, the first thing I do when I get them is to write down the sku number and the rated voltage on the side using a marker pen. important if you are the type who like to swap drop-ins around now and then!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 7, 2007)

*bump*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> 1447 runs on a 17500 in my G2. I don't know squat about the runtime, but OH what a nice beam! *I don't now exactly where my P60 is, and I DON'T CARE!!!*


After finding this thread and reading through all ten pages, this one comment right here cemeted it for me. I am ordering a 1343 and a 1447 today for my G2's... :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 7, 2007)

I would consider ordering two of each if you can. One of my 1447 was a fair bit whiter than the other. The bluer one is in a Maxfire in Dads truck.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 7, 2007)

I was hoping to not go over $25.00. So, it's either going to be one of each model, or two of the same... :shrug:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 8, 2007)

Believe me, I hear ya!

I sure do like the one in my G2!!!


----------



## democopy (Oct 19, 2007)

gearbox said:


> I have 1447 in a G2 and it beats my 3-cell Surefire side-to-side. Beam quality is different, also. They're both smooth, but hotspot size, sidespill angle and sidespill brightness are apples and bananas. I personally prefer the LED modules over incan. Prices are the same, but the LED is more pleasant, runs longer, runs brighter, and is hard to break. Don't get it if you want a close-up light: Get a multi-mode LED and use medium or low.


How about runtimes?


----------



## TNRonin (Oct 19, 2007)

My dealextreme drop in crapped out on me. No confidence now. Especially since I'll have to wait about a month to get it from overseas.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 19, 2007)

Did you check out the fixes that have posted for DX drop-ins?

Bill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 19, 2007)

The one I had in a Brinkmann Maxfire Seemed to have died, but when I messed around with it I must have fixed the ground connection.


----------



## gearbox (Oct 19, 2007)

democopy said:


> How about runtimes?


Nothing official or terribly accurate, but I had been running some Titaniums through the original SF bulb 'til it crapped out prematurely. Using the same batteries with the 1147 I ran it straight for 45 minutes to see how hot it would get. It stayed bright that whole time. I let it cool down and ran it again and after a half hour unattended it was much dimmer but still somewhat useable and -- best yet -- it was a nice white light.
Take what you can from that.
A note on the temperature: after 30 minutes or so it felt VERY warm to the touch around the bezel. At 45 minutes it didn't feel any warmer than it did at 30 so I figure it can be used as a periodic light indefinitely and as a constant-on light for ~20 minutes at a time at 75 degrees F. I don't know how much hotter it would have been with fresh cells or what the heat was doing to the emitter/electronics. They might caught teh aids for all I know.
Also, I have a UCL glass lens from flashlightlens.com in mine so I'm not worried about melting, I'm worried about fracturing. Get a 6P if you want imperviousness, and at that point you ought to get a BOG or Wolf-Eyes. This is a utility module, not a combat module.


----------



## LukeA (Mar 15, 2008)

7x 1343 in a 1mcp B&D/Vector/Husky spotlight make it awesome.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 17, 2008)

I have been running my 1447 in a G2Z using a 6P bezel. 6P bezel has a pyrex window. I have not noticed any real heat issues running past 10 minutes or so. Bezel gets warm so is absorbing some heat.

Bill


----------

